

Bad bloggers copy, great bloggers steal - swombat
http://inter-sections.net/2008/08/26/bad-bloggers-copy-great-bloggers-steal

======
sh1mmer
Wait, wait, wasn't there a post with the same title but "design" instead of
"blogging" a week ago?

~~~
mattmaroon
Yes, and it was just as poorly worded then.

------
es
Hm... after reading this article I will get myself a book by Borges. I've
already forgot when I read a book last time except manuals and tutorials...

------
chingyimichelle
Great article

